# Two Rivers Hunting Club



## LAredneck (Jun 24, 2009)

Our club has a few openings left for the 2010 / 2011 season. We have 9000 acres between

Styx River and Perdido River, south of the Interstate. For more information, club rules and

contact list go to www.tworiverhuntingclub.webs.com


----------



## FIRST MATE (Oct 8, 2007)

7/4/10 fun on the water on two rivers hunting club


----------



## LAredneck (Jun 24, 2009)

Still have a few more openings left to fill.


----------



## BSTNBADGUYS (May 3, 2009)

*dues?*

Dues?????


----------



## LAredneck (Jun 24, 2009)

Club membership dues will be $1,250.00 per member with a maximum of 60 fulltime members. The membership dues for first year members will be $1,350.00.


----------



## LAredneck (Jun 24, 2009)

If anyone is interested in looking at the club we have work days scheduled each weekend for the month of September starting at 7:30 am. The gate should be open if not go to our web site for a list of phone numbers.


----------



## Predator (Oct 13, 2007)

Great club!
Wish I had the $$$ to get back in.


----------



## LAredneck (Jun 24, 2009)

Still taking members for 2010/2011 season. The gate will be open this weekend. Will be planting this weekend. If anyone is interested stop at the pole barn and ask for Craig I'll be there @ 7:00 am.

Here is a pic back in the day SCRUB BUCKS


----------



## ScullsMcNasty (Oct 4, 2007)

dang thats right down the road from my house.. wish i had some extra money. i was fishing perdido and styx about a month ago early in the morning and saw 3 swimming deer! all does but still cool..


----------

